# Coulple more shawls.....



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Just finished the lemon colored storm cloud shawlette- a super color to knit in the dreary early spring here...... it is an easy knit- should probably done the citron with that colorway. Was going to do a poncho for grandkids, but have been in shawl mode. Not blocked yet, fingerling singles. 









Another just recently off the triangle loom- added flowers before fulling shawl, so they are on there for good! 








Fun to work with handspun, need to find a hat pattern or something!

Thanks for letting me share here- you all here are my fiber friends- just yesterday someone was over looking at my piles of dyed wool in different stages of preparation- I know she thinks I've lost my mind- WHO would want to work with that pile of fluff!!!!! 
Yikes, those are huge, not sure how to edit!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, WIHH 
It is storm cloud shawlette off of Ravelry... super fun, have made 3 they are just garter and dropped stitches, under 300 yards.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are awesome! I love those bright colours. You do fabulous work, IHN!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful work! I love both of them.

I know what you mean about not everyone understanding the love of colorful fluffy wool.
A parental peer was here recently and she stood looking at a tray of dyed locks.
After several minutes of glancing over at it she asked me with barely hidden disgust, "Is that HAIR?" 
I told her it was wool to make yarn from and she looked as if I had sprouted horns or something. LOL

Its a good thing she wasn't here eaarlier that day when I was sorting a raw fleece on the diningroom table. :teehee:
She probably would never let her kid come over here again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That first shawl matches my desk top on my computer  Very nice. I'd like to sww it once you get it blocked too. Your plaid one is lovely. I really like those flowers. Were those felted before you added them? Nice touch.

Keep up the good work. Don't worry about your photos they are fine.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Awwww..... thanks you guys! 
GAM, that's a good idea! If someone is over that you don't want over for dinner, pull out the stinky fleece and sort on the table. Once would probably do the trick..... of course we could always bring a suint soak into the house....that would really knock their socks off!
Marchwind, the flowers were semi needle felted Icelandic flowers, then needle felted onto the shawl enough to hold while fulling. Put bubble wrap, then fulled them onto the shawl. That was the first time doing that onto a woven item, it seemed to work fine.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOVE the first shawl! and I am usually not a bright color person!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them both!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That first one reminds me of sunshine!!! So lacy and fine looking. I love the colors in the woven shawl. Great job!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful work! I love the first one, it looks so light and airy.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: So pretty! The first one makes me think of spring in a big way!
I love the flowers on the second one, very nice combo.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. They have brightened my day! The younger gals here wear a lot of smaller shawls with a pen around their necks. They look very nice that way. For some reason I don't like extra things around my neck, not even a necklace---wish I could get over that. Love your shawls.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovely! I like the colors of the 2nd one better, but to each his own. Did you spin the yarn for these, too? (I can't remember who is a spinner around here, sorry!)


----------

